# Multiple Leads



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Has anyone ever used the couplers that allow you to walk two or three dogs at the same time on one leash? I am curious to know, do they get tangled, do they get annoyed with each other so close? How does it work as I would love to take all three on walk with me at once but can't handle three leashes - and the tangling mess!!
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I've used a coupler for two with no trouble. The faster dog will usually lead a little bit ahead. I found the coupler (lead splitter) to be much easier than walking two dogs on separate leashes.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have both the double one and the triple one. I like the double one better. With the triple one, the dog in the "middle" tends to get squished a bit. Plus they are switching positions all the time, it's a bit much!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My husband refers to it as the great equalizer! My maltese tends to forge and the havanese lag, so rather than making the walker get tangled, they keep themselves in position and it is a much more enjoyable walk. A lot less sniffing than walking! We now have 2 of them and I like the shorter one that keeps them closer together especially when we take them running.

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll ha ve to try this, because when we walk, Shelby just runs around in circles and jumps over Kodi. We are always getting tangled  
We'll be starting puppy class soon, becauseI need more discipline in training her, and some one-on-one time without Kodi interfering. He gets jealous


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I think I will get a double & a triple. This way when walking with the hubby, he can have a leash too


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, how did your party go? Logan has grown soooo big he is almost as big as your girls... 

I haven't gotten the hang of the double leash yet. And silly question? Will they do their Biz when they are kept so close together-- or do you just use the double leash for excersise?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy, Hi - the party was WONDERFUL. Everything went off without a single problem & my parents were so happy to have all the family there. It really was a nice weekend.
I know that Logan looks so big, but it is all hair!! He got neutered yesterday and weighed 9.5 lbs (at 5 months 1 week old) - Lily is close to 17lbs- so I think the fur is deceiving. My poor boy looks so pathetic with that collar on, but keeps trying to lick so I will have to leave it for a while. I hate those collars cause after a few days their heads start to really smell bad 
I can't answer about the biz cause I have never used them before but it is a really good question = I hope someone can tell us They also sell them at 4", 12" and 24" = what is the proper size for the Havs??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, great news about the party. may want to check out the Bite Not collar http://www.bitenot.com--- This really saved Jassy, who was pathetic in his elizabethan collar- and couldn't get through his doggy door with it. He would just bump into things and then just stand there with his head hanging to the floor-- and he couldn't get the wound- but the collar did and kept scratching it. The vet said put a pair of your husbands boxer shorts on him to protect it. Well I think she was confusing us with a bigger dog. But when we got this collar he was much happier. we had to keep him from licking for a full 14 days. So I was very happy to find this. You just have to take it off now and then and give them a good neck scratch.

good luck- poor little logan. Cash's is coming in a month or so.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - thanks. That is a very interesting collar. I will look in to it. Yea, Logan walks across the floor & runs into the side of walls with this collar. He is also afraid to go outside to the bathroom - I guess he feels afraid cause he cant see from side to side out there. 

Reece, Thanks - I also love his colors. People always say that it is so unusual that the Havs come in so many different colors. He is such a sweetie pie that even the kids (teens) love him to death. I am very lucky, I have a great mix of three very different personalities - its a lot of fun!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I use the split lead with my two standards and Bugsy get waled on a separte lead. But to tell the truth, most of the time they are at the park or on the beach, so their leash time is minimal.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good question. When they go potty. I do have to use a stay command. Dora loves her walks and will easily pull the little maltese along anywhere she wants to go. I just say stay. Now, she is old and mature enough, she gets the hang of it.... unless there is a squirrel, Belle learns to potty a lot quicker!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Does anyone know what size I should order for the havs?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Does anyone have some links where we can find examples of multiple leads? I know I could do a search myself, but if there are some of you who already have this type of leash and recommend a certain brand, it would be very helpful! 

Thanks!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj - you can look on petedge.com - they offer them in 4" 12" and 24" but I just dont know which would be best for the 10 - 18 lb dog?
Laurie


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Timberwolf dog products makes the best split leads/dog couplers. Here's the link.

http://www.timberwolfpetproducts.com/leashes.htm#


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

juliav said:


> Timberwolf dog products makes the best split leads/dog couplers. Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.timberwolfpetproducts.com/leashes.htm#


Great leads.

Thanks for the link -- had to have a double, so got one coming!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The problem for me is that they only have the 2 dog, not the 3 dog ones. I will keep looking but still would like to put the question out to everyone about which size is best??


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I guess it depends on how close in size your dogs are.
I just measured my 3-way and the length from the center ring to the clip is about 4 1/2 to 5 inches. My dogs are on the smaller side, around 10 lbs average. My 2 way is 6 in. from the center ring out to the clip.
I don't know if this helps you or not!
I would guess maybe the 12 in? (I am asuming they mean the length from end to end).


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laurie,
I looked back to where I got it in ebay and it is called the scout small two dog coupler. I am sure you can find it other places, I paid $6.95 for mine and $3.95 shipping.

I would guess that each dog had a foot of their own leash. Depending on where we are going, I add a 4 foot long leash, or when we are hiking, I sometimes just let them walk on it without a leash. It helps since Belle will run up to everyone on her own, where as Dora stays with me

Mine looks similar to this but with red. 
(I have no idea about this seller, but this is what mine looks like!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Scout-Small-Two...103431646QQcategoryZ20752QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Amanda, I was thinking that 12" was enough for them to have room without tangling each other. Some only have a short leash attached, which I dont want, I want to walk them, not trip over them. So I will look for the one that is like yours where you can just hook it to your leash. What a great idea to hook them to it even without a leash. Logan & Lexi dont usually leave my side, plus when I say "here" to Logan, he comes a runnin so hopefully he will keep the girls in step too!
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just ordered a 3 dog lead from ebay - now I cant wait to get it!! So I can go for a walk with all 3 !!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

This place was pretty reasonable on the double Alpine (Timberwolf) leads.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Let me know how you like it Laurie cause as you know I'm in need of one of those! vicki


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I will, I cant believe how happy I am in anticipation of this. I have not been able to walk the dogs for about 8 months due to foot surgery and I am just now starting to walk (be it short distances) but I really miss taking them out. With all three together, maybe Lily will be less likely to bark at people & other dogs, and maybe, just maybe I will be able to take them to my sons track meets!! I will let you know, I think it will come in about 2 weeks. 
laurie


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HOW IN THE WORLD DO YOU TAKE CARE OF THREE HAVS AND A FAMILY AFTER HAVING FOOT SURGERY???  VICKI


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laurie,
I think you will love it. It is going to take an adjustment from them. It probably took my girls like 2 weeks to understand it. They yank and pull each other and someone flips over. But now, I honestly use it probably every other day. My neighbor guy refers to them as the "siamese mop twins" when we go walking!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Amanda - thanks for the input, I figured it might take a few days of just letting them run on the lawn together to get the hang of it. 

Vicki - that is a very good question, on top of running a business!! But I have to say that I have a good husband - who runs my business with me - who covered for the 1 1/2 weeks that I was bedridden, although I did hobble on crutches to the computer every so often. He even came home (our office is only 1/8 of a mile from our house) and serve me lunch!! The surgery was Dec. 4th and Logan didnt come till Jan 1st, so by then I was walking, but in a boot. I guess it is just a matter of priorities. You are a mom, right? You just do what you have to do!! I just cant wait to get back to excercise since I gained so much weight from not being able to walk without pain since last June. So the pups will be good mental & weight therapy for me! On top of starting my 7 gardens!! I cant wait for spring!
Laurie


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow! You sound like quite a woman! I have a "bum" big toe from a fall down the stairs and it has developed some bone spurs so I baby it as much as I can so I dont have to have surgery! Gee, if I couldn't get around for a year I shudder to think what I would weigh! Glad you are doing better! My 4 kids are all gone & married now so we have empty nest which i think has contributed to my puppy fetish! I need to mother something! We got married young so it is good now to still be young and enjoy each other and life! I have a good hubby too!Anyway, I'll shut up now! Vicki


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the links ladies! Now that I know what to look for, I'll try my local shops for a coupler. To order online on U.S. sites, means I pay quite a bit in shipping and it's in U.S. funds so it's more costly for me.

I saw some couplers at a Cdn. site, The Pet Supply House, but I'm not crazy about their look. Looks like I'll go shopping again. 

Laurie, looks like you'll have a great time getting back into shape with the dogs. Courage!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys, I am sure I will have a ball!! 
Laurie


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Laurie, wow, you are a busy woman. The gardening sounds really nice  I am sure with walking you will be right back in shape in no time. Especially with 3 havs on the other end of the leads - they have so much energy, it takes a while to burn if off


----------

